# Whip em out(Your folding rule that is)



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I am a tape measure guy. I recently wore out my 25' chrome stanley and decided to go with a 35' this time to make it easier measuring waste lines in yards.

I wanted a folding rule for when I bend copper pipe so I got one off ebay. It's a lufkin 1206f aluminum folding rule, inside read. It is beautiful. My old boss will be so jealous. This is hardly my first folding rule but all of my others have been wooden hand me downs from my grandfathers and my father. When I went to get my own at the hard ware store they were all wrong. That's when I learned about inside versus outside read. Who the phuck uses an outside read folding rule? They are very frustrating.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Inside read is for pipe trades work. I have a combination inside outside read, with slide out. I rarely use it, but I love it.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a yellow rigid inside rule.. Love it for layout work on concrete, and for those times I don't want to grab a ladder to check how far something is off the wall lol.. When I want to be dead nuts accurate, I use it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I use mine everyday and everyjob...

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Your just feeling all giddy right now aren't you RJ?


----------

